# anyone near riverside



## hailo (May 28, 2009)

im in riverside and wanted to see if any of you are in the area or close :bud


----------



## Jer723 (May 28, 2009)

riverside where?


----------



## BOOZER (May 28, 2009)

prob riverside calif.


----------



## hailo (May 29, 2009)

im sorry yes riverside california


----------



## DaveDragon (May 29, 2009)

There used to be an amusement part in Mass. named Riverside.


----------



## hailo (May 29, 2009)

yea thats a little far for me


----------



## LouDog760 (May 29, 2009)

I'm from the Palm springs area.


----------



## ashesc212 (May 29, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> There used to be an amusement part in Mass. named Riverside.



Lol - that's what came to mind for me too. I used to live near it.


----------



## BOOZER (May 29, 2009)

do you have EVIL intentions if we live close to riverside?? haha


----------



## hailo (Jun 1, 2009)

yes i do, so beware :twisted:


----------



## ierowe (Jun 1, 2009)

I am in San Bernardino.


----------



## hailo (Jun 1, 2009)

ierowe said:


> I am in San Bernardino.



cool you arent far at all


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 11, 2009)

hemet


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 11, 2009)

Monrovia :-D I think its about 50 miles away?


----------



## All_American (Jun 11, 2009)

I lived in Wildomar, ca until last Nov. when I left my home state. There are some tegu keepers in and near RS. Swing by jeffs shop call Planet reptiles which is near the dreaded 91 and 15 interstate.


----------



## hailo (Jun 12, 2009)

All_American said:


> I lived in Wildomar, ca until last Nov. when I left my home state. There are some tegu keepers in and near RS. Swing by jeffs shop call Planet reptiles which is near the dreaded 91 and 15 interstate.



is he a memeber here?


----------



## All_American (Jun 12, 2009)

He may be? I've never paid much attention if he was here or not. 
He was on another tegu forum that I was on before.


----------

